# Changing username



## GarryG (12 Mar 2013)

Hi I mistakingly used my full name as my name, instead of a shortened version (school boy error), any way this can be changed short of deleting my account and starting again?

Garry


----------



## musa (12 Mar 2013)

GarryG said:


> Hi I mistakingly used my full name as my name, instead of a shortened version (school boy error), any way this can be changed short of deleting my account and starting again?
> 
> Garry


Give one of the mods a message


----------



## TheDoctor (12 Mar 2013)

PM Shaun. IIRC Mods can't do this, it'll need to be someone with Admin rights.


----------



## GarryG (12 Mar 2013)

Thanks, will do it now.


----------



## ianrauk (12 Mar 2013)

Have pm'ed you Garry


----------



## ColinJ (12 Mar 2013)

And if you want your surname to disappear altogether (which I can understand), someone needs to sort out the attribution for the quote in post #2 as well!


----------



## Shaun (13 Mar 2013)

ColinJ said:


> And if you want your surname to disappear altogether (which I can understand), someone needs to sort out the attribution for the quote in post #2 as well!


 
Sorted.


----------



## GarryG (13 Mar 2013)

Thanks Guys


----------



## Spally (21 Mar 2013)

I've made the same basic schoolboy, newbie error!! Could someone help me also? Thanks


----------



## ianrauk (21 Mar 2013)

Spally said:


> I've made the same basic schoolboy, newbie error!! Could someone help me also? Thanks


 

you have pm


----------



## Spally (21 Mar 2013)

Pm'd back. Thanks


----------



## GarryG (21 Mar 2013)

At least I'm not the only one.


----------



## Scoosh (21 Mar 2013)

No - we have a number of schoolboys


----------



## ColinJ (21 Mar 2013)

ColinJ said:


> And if you want your surname to disappear altogether (which I can understand), someone needs to sort out the attribution for the quote in post #2 as well!


Ditto for Spally in post #10!


----------



## RWright (21 Mar 2013)

Can I change my name to Fat Monkey ?


----------



## Mange-tout (7 Apr 2013)

Schoolgirl error - can I change my name please? Could I change to Mange-tout? (without the question mark ). Thanks a lot! Angie


----------



## Shaun (7 Apr 2013)

Mange-tout said:


> Schoolgirl error - can I change my name please? Could I change to Mange-tout? (without the question mark ). Thanks a lot! Angie


 
Sorted


----------



## Mange-tout (7 Apr 2013)

Thanks SO much - it's a play on words, friends call me Mange instead of Ange and I eat everything I see


----------



## Scoosh (7 Apr 2013)

... and a schoolgirl ...


----------



## Leesy70 (11 May 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Have pm'ed you Garry


i've done the same thing, can anyone let me know how i change it?


----------



## ianrauk (11 May 2013)

Leesy70 said:


> i've done the same thing, can anyone let me know how i change it?


 

You have pm.

EDIT: Sorted


----------



## Nicktheheat (7 Jun 2013)

Me too. Too old to make school-boy errors so put it down to a bout of pre-senility. Thanks


----------



## Shaun (7 Jun 2013)

Nicktheheat said:


> Me too. Too old to make school-boy errors so put it down to a bout of pre-senility. Thanks


 
What username would you like instead?


----------



## Scoosh (7 Jun 2013)

Nick-a-van ?


----------



## Andrew_P (7 Jun 2013)

Me too please, AndrewP I used Loco as it rhymed with something easy to remember which with browsers these days I don't have to remember anymore plus I visit here much more often than I anticipated!


----------



## Shaun (7 Jun 2013)

LOCO said:


> Me too please, AndrewP I used Loco as it rhymed with something easy to remember which with browsers these days I don't have to remember anymore plus I visit here much more often than I anticipated!


 
Sorry, AndrewP is already taken - anything else?


----------



## Andrew_P (7 Jun 2013)

Andrew_P or any other combo


Shaun said:


> Sorry, AndrewP is already taken - anything else?


----------



## Andrew_P (7 Jun 2013)

Thx!


----------



## ianrauk (7 Jun 2013)

LOCO said:


> Thx!


 


Stay with Loco.. that's who we know you are... you are Loco, there is no other Loco...


----------



## Shaun (7 Jun 2013)

Andrew_P said:


> Andrew_P or any other combo


 
Done.



ianrauk said:


> Stay with Loco.. that's who we know you are... you are Loco, there is no other Loco...


 
See custom user title ...


----------



## Andrew_P (7 Jun 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## Nicktheheat (8 Jun 2013)

Scoosh said:


> Nick-a-van ?


Never thought of Nick-a-van, before but it's a good play on my name.
Please can my name be changed to Nicktheheat - it's a nick-name (bad pun, sorry) that I was given whilst working as thermal engineers.
Thanks


----------



## Nicktheheat (8 Jun 2013)

Shaun said:


> What username would you like instead?


Whoops, just replied to the wring posting.
Please can my name be changed to Nicktheheat - it's a nick-name (bad pun, sorry) that I was given whilst working as a thermal engineer.
Thanks


----------



## ianrauk (8 Jun 2013)

Nicktheheat said:


> Never thought of Nick-a-van, before but it's a good play on my name.
> Please can my name be changed to Nicktheheat - it's a nick-name (bad pun, sorry) that I was given whilst working as thermal engineers.
> Thanks


 


Done.


----------



## Noodley (8 Jun 2013)

Can you change my name to Shirley, just for the day


----------



## ColinJ (8 Jun 2013)

Noodley said:


> Can you change my name to Shirley, just for the day


Shirley, you must be joking ...


----------



## Nicktheheat (8 Jun 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Done.


 Thanks


----------



## Shaun (8 Jun 2013)

Shirley said:


> Can you change my name to Shirley, just for the day



Sorted ...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (8 Jun 2013)

Shaun said:


> Sorted ...


 

*snork*


----------



## Snail Bait (8 Jun 2013)

Can I change to Snail Bait. It's my hash name and no one has a clue who CR2 is. At least there is a clue about where I'll be in my hash name - crawling along at the back!


----------



## ianrauk (8 Jun 2013)

Snail Bait said:


> Can I change to Snail Bait. It's my hash name and no one has a clue who CR2 is. At least there is a clue about where I'll be in my hash name - crawling along at the back!


 

Done.
What's a hash name?


----------



## Snail Bait (8 Jun 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Done.
> What's a hash name?


Hash house harriers. I "run" with City Hash but the clue is in the name about my running ability too.

http://www.cityhash.org.uk/


----------



## Snail Bait (8 Jun 2013)

Snail Bait said:


> Hash house harriers. I "run" with City Hash but the clue is in the name about my running ability too.
> 
> http://www.cityhash.org.uk/





ianrauk said:


> Done.
> What's a hash name?


And thanks!


----------



## Noodley (9 Jun 2013)

Shaun said:


> Sorted ...


 
I feel so liberated


----------



## Crackle (9 Jun 2013)

Shirley said:


> I feel so liberated


Shirley not!

Someone had to do that joke first.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (9 Jun 2013)

Shirley said:


> I feel so liberated


 

Alright darlin?


----------



## Shaun (9 Jun 2013)

Manliness restored ...


----------



## Scoosh (11 Jun 2013)

Shaun said:


> Manliness restored ...


----------



## jessculter (4 Jul 2013)

Shaun said:


> Sorted.


Could you amend my username Shaun also. I jumped in head first without thinking too.


----------



## ianrauk (4 Jul 2013)

jessculter said:


> Could you amend my username Shaun also. I jumped in head first without thinking too.


 


Let me know what you want it changed to and I will amend it.


----------



## Smotyn (4 Jul 2013)

Ooo can I change mine too please? Please can you change it to Smotyn ?


----------



## ianrauk (4 Jul 2013)

Smotyn said:


> Ooo can I change mine too please? Please can you change it to Smotyn ?


 


Done.


----------



## Smotyn (4 Jul 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Done.



Thank you


----------



## jessculter (4 Jul 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Let me know what you want it changed to and I will amend it.


Could you change it to jessculter please.

Much appreciated


----------



## ianrauk (4 Jul 2013)

jessculter said:


> Could you change it to jessculter please.
> 
> Much appreciated


 


Done.


----------



## GlasgowFinn (4 Jul 2013)

@ianrauk Could I please change mine to Finn - a bit less of a mouthful than the one I came up with at the time.

And it's what people call me.

Thank you


----------



## ianrauk (4 Jul 2013)

GlasgowFinn said:


> @ianrauk Could I please change mine to Finn - a bit less of a mouthful than the one I came up with at the time.
> 
> And it's what people call me.
> 
> Thank you


 


Sorry no, that name is already in use.


----------



## jessculter (4 Jul 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Done.


Thanks very much


----------



## GlasgowFinn (4 Jul 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Sorry no, that name is already in use.


How about GlasgowFinn ?

Thanks


----------



## ianrauk (4 Jul 2013)

GlasgowFinn said:


> How about GlasgowFinn ?
> 
> Thanks


 


Done.


----------



## Aperitif (4 Jul 2013)

Any chance of a change to 'mmmMartin'? 

Thought not.


----------



## GlasgowGaryH (4 Jul 2013)

Any chance of changing my name to GlasgowGaryH please?


----------



## GlasgowFinn (4 Jul 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Done.


 
Cheers, thank you.


----------



## Cletus Van Damme (21 Aug 2013)

Any chance of changing my name to *Cletus Van Damme* please?


----------



## Shaun (21 Aug 2013)

Cletus Van Damme said:


> Any chance of changing my name to *Cletus Van Damme* please?


 
Done.


----------



## Cletus Van Damme (21 Aug 2013)

Shaun said:


> Done.



Thanks mate.


----------



## Shaun (22 Aug 2013)

For anyone else who wishes to request a username change - please do so via PM to me.

Thanks,
Shaun


----------

